# How many guys in Barrie, Ontario?



## chris28 (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you all ready for the snow squalls off Georgian Bay and the 2 a.m. dash??


----------



## brmit21 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey i am also out out the barrie area.


----------



## snoboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey, do you guys know of anyone looking for subs? I am looking for work around the Barrie, Highway 9 areas. Give me an email [email protected] thx.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Check the Canadian weather thread


----------



## snoboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Yea, did that yesterday... pretty quiet in that thread. But thanks for the suggestion, appreciate it.


----------

